# 250gb drive how meny hours ?



## Nuke2000 (Apr 12, 2002)

I just did a clone copy of a 40gb to a 250 drive how meny hours are there on a 250 drive.

It only shows 124


----------



## Tekki (Apr 26, 2004)

i have upgraded from my single dive, to a western digital 250 gb single drive and put away my original drive for future problem use.

mine shows variable of up to 220 hours.
its possible you didnt do a step thats required to open up that large drive. i cant remember what the command is. maybe someone with more knowledge can help you. 
i did the zipper on this drive and it worked awesome


----------



## Nuke2000 (Apr 12, 2002)

whats the zipper ?


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

Nuke what kind of Tivo do you have?
What software version is it running?


----------



## Nuke2000 (Apr 12, 2002)

s2 sd-dvr40 6.2


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

It sounds like your Linux boot CD doesn't support LBA48 kernels, which is why it only expanded to 124 hours. Get a copy of the PTVUpgrade LBA48 enhanced CD and re-image the drive. You should get well over 200 hours of SD recording on a 250GB drive.


----------



## Nuke2000 (Apr 12, 2002)

is there anyway to make it bigger with out redoing it all.


----------



## tortio (Jan 31, 2002)

I'll chime in and cofirm that 250GB also gives me 220 hours. After two month, still not close to being filled! :up:


----------



## Nuke2000 (Apr 12, 2002)

If i do other clone of the 40gb to the 250 with a PTVUpgrade LBA48 cd will that work ?

I don't want to del any data on the drive.


----------



## Nuke2000 (Apr 12, 2002)

Hey i need reading this zipper tool very nice. Just want i want iam makeing the tool cd but i have the file

vmlinux.px

but in the steps make the tool cd it as for the VMLINUX_.GZ will the tool cd not work if it is not zipped ?

Also i have the 62small.mfs can i rename this to 000001 ?

Also iam looking at the zipper.sh file and i see

if [ ! -e /cdrom/VMLIN* -a ! -e /cdrom/vmlin* ]; then 
echo "Hacked kernel is not on the tools disk. Exiting..."
exit 1
fi

I am gessing this is seeing if it's on the cd

and ################## COPY KERNEL ##############################

is where it unzip the kernel if i take out

if cp /cdrom/VMLINUX_.GZ /tivo/var/VMLINUX_.GZ; then
cd /tivo/var
gunzip -d -v VMLINUX_.GZ 1>/dev/null
mv V* vmlinux.px &>/dev/null
mv v* vmlinux.px &>/dev/null
elif cp /cdrom/vmlinux.px.gz /tivo/var/vmlinux.px.gz; then
cd /tivo/var
gunzip -d -v vmlinux.px.gz 1>/dev/null
mv V* vmlinux.px &>/dev/null
mv v* vmlinux.px &>/dev/null
else
echo "Hacked kernel named VMLINUX_.GZ or vmlinux.px.gz not found on Tools CD. Aborting..."
rm -r /tivo/busybox
rm -r /tivo/hacks
exit 1
fi

and put

cp /cdrom/vmlinux.px /tivo/var

in the COPY HACKS AND SETTINGS will that work ?

Also I am going to add a bit to the code is it will copy over the bufferhack40b.tcl

I think everyone should have.


----------



## SteelersFan (Sep 7, 2004)

You might want to post your question in the Zipper thread. Someone can probably give you a quick response.


----------



## Nuke2000 (Apr 12, 2002)

I tryed it and it worked great love the guy that made zipper thank you


----------

